# TrueVector Internet Monitor Problem! HELP!



## TONKPILS (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok, I used to have ZoneAlarm Pro and SpywareDoctor installed on my computer and they were both working fine until yesterday I got an error message on my spywaredoctor and then I hit ok to fix it. Then all of the sudden my ZoneAlarm started telling me that the TrueVector Internet Monitor had shutdown and it asked me if I wanted to restart it, so i hit Yes and it kept on asking me until I hit no and then ZoneAlamr just stopped working completly. I tried uninstalling both programs and Installing ZoneAlarm back, but it keeps on telling me when its configuring ZoneAlarm right when it hits 100% of installation it tells me that it was unable to connect to the TrueVector Services and it was unable to configure the config files and then it gives me another erorr that ZA can't process the config files. Then the installations "successfully" completes and it asks me to reboot my computer and then when i do it keeps on telling me that the TrueVector is shut down and when i hit yes it asks me again. Now I tried doing a clean uninstall deleting all the folders that ZoneLabs tells you to delte and everything you need to do to completely uninstall zonealarm but the problem still persists. I tried shutting down the True Vector but it doesn't work. WHAT DO I DO! I really need the ZoneAlarm and I can't find a way to install it back up and make it run correctly.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

try installing spyware doctor and then changing its settings to allow zonealarm!


----------



## TONKPILS (Dec 24, 2005)

I tried doing that, theres no place in spyware doctor that says ZoneAlarm or any instances of it are blocked.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

i'll see if there is anyone on here who knows a bit more about zonealarm!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Also open up zonealarm and make sure you have not blocked anything to do with ZA?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you're comfortable with editing the registry, you can follow these instructions I found over at CastleCops to completely remove ZoneAlarm. If you've attempted to uninstall ZA or remove it in Safe Mode at all, you must install it again before starting these directions.

Run *ZoneAlarm* and go to *Overview*>>*Preferences*
Uncheck *Load at Startup*

Restart your computer

Go to *Start*>>*Programs*>>*Zone Labs*>>*Uninstall*

Say *Yes* when asked to *Delete all files*
Allow *TrueVector Service* to be shutdown if asked​

Restart your computer

Set Windows to *Show All Files*

Go to *Start*>>*Search or Find*>>*Files*
Ensure that *Location* is set to *All Local Drives*
Search your computer for the following folders and delete them if found:
*
zonelabs
"zone labs"
"Internet logs"
*​
Search for the following files and delete any found within the *Windows* or *Temp* folders:
*
vsdata.dll
vsdata95.vxd
vsdatant.sys
vsmon.*
vsmonapi.dll
vsnetutils.dll
vspubapi.dll
vsutil.dll
zaplus.*
zapro.*
zllictbl.dat
zlparser.dll
zonealarm.exe
*​
Search your computer for the following files and delete any found within the *Program Files* folder:
*
zapro
zonealarm
"zonealarm pro"
*​
Go to *Start*>>*Run*>>*regedit*
Search for and delete any of the following keys found:
*
ZAMailSafe
ZoneAlarm
Zone Alarm
*​
Search for and delete any of the following values found:
*
vsdata.dll
vsdata95.vxd
vsdatant.sys
vsmon.*
vsmonapi.dll
vsnetutils.dll
vspubapi.dll
vsutil.dll
zaplus.*
zapro.*
zllictbl.dat
zlparser.dll
zonealarm.exe
*​
Delete the contents of *C:\Windows\Internet Logs\* and *C:\winnt\Internet Logs\*
Go to *Start*>>*Control Panel*>>*Add or Remove Programs* and uninstall *Spyware Doctor*
Restart your computer

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan and save a log file*
Your *HijackThis* log will open in *Notepad*. Post the contents of the log here

Run *Kaspersky Online Scanner* and post the results here

We'll see how those scans come back, then we can try reinstalling ZA and SpywareDoctor.


----------



## AZuckr (Apr 6, 2007)

I have the same problem. Overnight the system will hang and in the morning I find the following: "True Vector Internet Monitor has shut down Do I want to restart?" But it will not restart. If I reboot all is well. During the day the use is great---no problem even on a restart. But overnight if left on this error appears.

Have you fixed your problem? How? HELP ALSO!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

please start a new thread or you may get overlooked, this thread is very old!


----------

